# 

## krstn

Witam,

mam w planach wykonanie kilku mebli do domu i z tego tytułu chcę zakupić piłę ukosową.
Moim podstawowym wymaganiem jest możliwość cięcia drewna o grubości do 90mm oraz posuw pozwalający na cięcie co najmniej 30cm szerokich kawałków.

Wymaganie dotyczące grubości już samo w sobie sprawia, że nie mam zbyt wielu opcji, posuw odejmuje swoje.

Oczywiście narzędzie jest do użytku domowego, nie profesjonalnego - nie będzie na siebie zarabiało - dlatego zależy mi również na tym, żeby było rozsądnie wycenione. Nie potrzebuję zapasu mocy, to zupełnie nie moja branża - po prostu hobby.

Rozglądałęm się po kilku sklepach pokroju Castorama, Obi, Praktiker i póki co zwróciły na siebie moją uwagę następujące piły/pilarki:

Mac Allister MSM255DBL - cena około 900zł, 3 lata gwarancji
Metabo KGS 254 M - cena około 1100zł, chyba rok gwarancji
BlackDecker SMS500 - cena około 1200zł, rok lub dwa gwarancji [za 2 lata trzeba "dopłacić" vat]

Inne, które znalazłem były zdecydowanie droższe lub zupełnie nie wzbudziły mojego zaufania - w obi widziałem jakąś wielką pilarkę kątową razem ze stołem za 998pln, ale nawet tabliczka z kątami była montowana przy użyciu dwóch śrubek i miała "luz" pozwalający na "odpowiednie" ustawienie. nie chcę zgadywać.

Byłbym wdzięczny za radę. Odnośnie MacAllister nie słyszałem/czytałem żadnych opinii, na temat Metabo jedyne do czego dotarłem, to że ma luzy, które sprawiają, że tnie krzywo. Jedyne negatywy do jakich dotarłem odnośnie BlackDecker to fakt, że nie ma do nich częśći zamiennych i po gwarancji należy kupić nową.

Bardzo jestem ciekaw opinii MacAllister, wygląda w miarę rozsądnie, cenę ma dobrą, ale jak to się ma do rzeczywistości?
Nie da się ukryć, że taka piła nie kosztuje mało - to nie tania wiertarka za 50zł, którą po kilku użyciach można wywalić i wziąć nową.

Pozdrawiam,
Krystian

----------


## perm

http://allegro.pl/pila-katowa-ukosni...683288373.html
Taka z powodzeniem wystarczy do kilku a nawet kilkunastu mebli.

----------


## CityMatic

> Witam,
> 
> mam w planach wykonanie kilku mebli do domu i z tego tytułu chcę zakupić piłę ukosową.
> Moim podstawowym wymaganiem jest możliwość cięcia drewna o grubości do 90mm oraz posuw pozwalający na cięcie co najmniej 30cm szerokich kawałków.
> 
> Wymaganie dotyczące grubości już samo w sobie sprawia, że nie mam zbyt wielu opcji, posuw odejmuje swoje.


Witam serdecznie i tu masz podstawowy dylemat, wiele pił tego typu jest zbyt drogich jak na domowe warunki, a w Twoim przypadku cięcie materiału o grubości 90mm jest śmieszne - bo większość ukośnic i tak nie utnie tego prosto pomimo, że ma to w zakresie(bo to jest max wysunięcie pilarki, a tym samym traci stabilność.
Takie elementy tnie się w domowych warunkach pilarką stołową ewentualnie ręcznie. Ale to już zależy od "zacięcia"
Z tych co wymieniłeś to polecam Metabo - pomimo, że jest to jak widzę środkowy wybór to precyzja cięcia i dokładność jest wręcz zadowalająca i spełni Twoje oczekiwania. Jeśli zależy Ci na prostocie ustawień i powtarzalności cięć to polecam. 
Wbrew pozorom nie ważny jest tu tak bardzo napęd jak wykonanie stolika i prowadnic - tu Metabo jest najlepsze bo najtrwalsze z w/w.
(nie kupuj używanych urządzeń z reguły są rozkalibrowane przez zarobkowe cięcie paneli podłogowych)
Pozdrawiam i życzę słusznego wyboru

----------


## krstn

> http://allegro.pl/pila-katowa-ukosni...683288373.html
> Taka z powodzeniem wystarczy do kilku a nawet kilkunastu mebli.


Perm: ale ta piła nie da rady przeciąć ponad 80mm kawałków.

CityMatic: dziękuję bardzo za rady.
Faktycznie czytając różne wypowiedzi na sieci dochodzę do wniosku, że stół może być lepszy.
Ponowniee jednak, wszystko rozbija się o cenę, i to co byłby w moim zasięgu to np.:
Makita MLT100 - około 1500zł - gwarancja 2 lata za cenę vatu

Wydaje się to być lepsze i bardziej wszechstronne urządzenie, jednak wymagające też większej wprawy [no ale w końcu po to się żyje - żeby się uczyć].
Moje pierwsze zadania związane z tym sprzętem to wycięcie ramki z materiału 80x120x1800 [mm] jako rama do legowiska dla zwierza. Mam nadzieję, że po zakupie sprzętu nie okaże się, że drugie tyle wydam na jakąś szpachlę lub inne upychacze szpar.

Dzięki,
Krystian

----------


## perm

> Perm: ale ta piła nie da rady przeciąć ponad 80mm kawałków.
> ...


To kup sobie większą: http://www.kma-maszyny.pl/katalog-produktow/pila-ukosowa-zipper-zi-kgs305ug.html
Polecam te maszynki bo stosunek jakości do ceny jest nie do pobicia.
Ta Makita, z całym szacunkiem to zabawka. Precyzyjna ale do małych rzeczy. Zrobisz na niej drzwiczki 600x400 ale z przycięciem dłuższych niż 1000 mm ramiaków będziesz miała problem, nie mówiąc o takich boczkach czy płycinach. Za 1500 zł kupisz używaną ale z gwarancją pilarkę z porządnym (czytaj dużym) wózkiem bocznym.

----------


## perm

Recenzja Makity:
http://forum.domidrewno.pl/pily-28/makita-mlt100/
Tak jak pisałem to zabawka.

----------


## krstn

perm: dzięki wielkie za linka.

Masz rację - zabawka. Jednak raczej w tej kategorii cenowej konkurencja jest spod znaku takich samych zabawek.

Tak jak pisałem na wstępie: to sprzęt do hobby - czyli zabawy.

Szukałem trochę informacji o tych maszynach Zipper, które polecasz. Poza tym, że jest to sprzęt z Lidla nic nie znalazłem. Czy uważasz, że będzie miał lepsze "trzymanie kątów" niż Metabo?

Trudny wybór - z jednej strony nie oczekuję sprzętu, który sprosta wymogom profesjonalisty i będzie wstanie przerobić tartak drewna bez większego problemu, z drugiej jednak chcę czegoś na tyle precyzyjnego, żebym nie musiał dłużej poprawiać niż ciąć :/

Dzięki raz jeszcze za rady.

----------


## perm

> perm: dzięki wielkie za linka.
> 
> Masz rację - zabawka. Jednak raczej w tej kategorii cenowej konkurencja jest spod znaku takich samych zabawek.
> 
> Tak jak pisałem na wstępie: to sprzęt do hobby - czyli zabawy.
> 
> Szukałem trochę informacji o tych maszynach Zipper, które polecasz. Poza tym, że jest to sprzęt z Lidla nic nie znalazłem. Czy uważasz, że będzie miał lepsze "trzymanie kątów" niż Metabo?
> 
> Trudny wybór - z jednej strony nie oczekuję sprzętu, który sprosta wymogom profesjonalisty i będzie wstanie przerobić tartak drewna bez większego problemu, z drugiej jednak chcę czegoś na tyle precyzyjnego, żebym nie musiał dłużej poprawiać niż ciąć :/
> ...


Są też w Castoramie. Generalnie zdumiony byłem jakością za taką cenę. Może dlatego, że robi je Holzmann, producent nie najgorszych maszyn i narzędzi dla zaawansowanego rzemiosła a nawet produkcji półprzemysłowej. 
http://www.holzmann-maschinen.pl/katalog/katalog_holzmann_2009-10.pdf 

http://www.zipper-maschinen.at/ZIPPER_Katalog.pdf 

Maszynki Zipper są na naszym rynku zbyt krótko by można coś powiedzieć na temat ich trwałości i odporności na twarde stolarskie łapki. Widziałem piłę i strugarkę w warsztacie po półrocznym użytkowaniu i opinia pracowników jak i wygląd były ok.

Niestety, tak jak piszesz jakość idzie w parze z ceną. Dlatego dokładność cięcia poprzecznego większych elementów zawsze będzie dużo lepsza na pilarce ukosowej niż stacjonarnej z wózkiem, nie mówiąc o takich z suwaną w rowku przykładnią. Oczywiście mówimy o pewnym przedziale cenowym.

Moim zdaniem możesz też pomyśleć o maszynce wieloczynnościowej, np takiej jaka jest w katalogu Zipper albo podobnych. Wprawdzie jest droższa ale uniwersalna, czyli zastąpi ci z powodzeniem kilka maszyn a i miejsca zajmuje zdecydowanie mniej.

----------


## krstn

perm: dzięki wielkie za katalog.
Te maszynki wieloczynnościowe super, jednak ponad 3000zł to zdecydowanie więcej niż chcę wydać na tę chwilę.

Muszę jeszcze raz przemyśleć kwestię piły. Może jednak się zdecyduję na tą, którą proponujesz, jest tańsza zdecydowanie niż makita, a może wystarczy.

Dzięki raz jeszcze
Krystian

----------


## gkmaster

Podepnę się pod ten wpis aby nie zakładać nowego - czy macie jakieś doświadczenie takim sprzętem jak połączenie ukośnicy z pilarką stołową? Zarówno w marketach jak i na allegro pojawiły się takie wynalazki jak ten poniżej - czyli ukośnica a po odwróceniu stołu mamy pilarkę tarczową. Stosunkowo niewielkie urządzenie umożliwiające przeniesienie a z drugiej strony nie trzeba klęczeć przy przecinaniu elementów  :smile: . Cena to ok 1200 -1400 zł. Moc ok 2-2,2kW, tarcza 250mm

Pytanie na ile jest to przyzwoity sprzęt przyjmując założenie użytkowania domowego - czyli przeciąć od czasu to czasy jakieś deski, płyty czy kantówki. Raczej nie planuje wykonywać tym narzędziem mebli domowych no może ogrodowe (ławka, pergola itp.)

----------


## perm

> Podepnę się pod ten wpis aby nie zakładać nowego - czy macie jakieś doświadczenie takim sprzętem jak połączenie ukośnicy z pilarką stołową? Zarówno w marketach jak i na allegro pojawiły się takie wynalazki jak ten poniżej - czyli ukośnica a po odwróceniu stołu mamy pilarkę tarczową. Stosunkowo niewielkie urządzenie umożliwiające przeniesienie a z drugiej strony nie trzeba klęczeć przy przecinaniu elementów . Cena to ok 1200 -1400 zł. Moc ok 2-2,2kW, tarcza 250mm
> 
> Pytanie na ile jest to przyzwoity sprzęt przyjmując założenie użytkowania domowego - czyli przeciąć od czasu to czasy jakieś deski, płyty czy kantówki. Raczej nie planuje wykonywać tym narzędziem mebli domowych no może ogrodowe (ławka, pergola itp.)


Taniej kupisz dwa osobne urządzenia, które sprawdzą się równie dobrze albo i lepiej. Kombajny stolarskie to zawsze kompromis. Lepiej kupić maszynkę jednoczynnościową. Do tej pilarki (z tarczą do góry) będziesz musiał dorobić jakiś stolik, bo na tym co widać przetniesz tylko zupełny drobiazg. Mechanizm obrotowy zawsze wprowadza jakieś luzy, które w pilarce ukosowej są niepożądane. Kup dwie osobne maszynki jak już.

----------


## gkmaster

Też się nad tym zastanawiałem czy nie korzystniej będzie kupić dwóch różnych urządzeń ale w praktyce oznacza to więcej zajętego miejsca bo jak kupię normalną piłę tarczową ze stołem to pewnie będę szukał już czegoś większego aby faktycznie stół był "użytkowy" a tym samym mało mobilny. Do tego ukośnica która również nie będzie mała bo jak znam siebie i życie to jak będę kupował dwa urządzenia to pewnie wydam trochę więcej kasy aby były wg mojego mniemania nieco lepsza - droższe=lepsze - choć nie zawsze ta dewiza się sprawdza  :smile: .

----------


## gkmaster

A co myślicie o pilarce stołowej z Castoramy - MACAlister - jest w wersji 2,0kW na 230 i 2,8kW na 400V - pytanie czy warto dopłacać za pilarkę na "siłę" do domowego użytku? Czy pilarką 2,0kW spokojnie bedę przecinał deski 3-4cm czy raczej będzie się dusiła? różnica w cenie nie jest wielka ale większy jest problem z zasilaniem - bo kabel 3-fazowy jest już dużo droższy niż zwykły 1 fazowy. Czy taką pilarką 2,0kW będę mógł pociąć drzewo owocowe - np. gałęzie 5-8 cm?

----------


## CityMatic

> A co myślicie o pilarce stołowej z Castoramy - MACAlister - jest w wersji 2,0kW na 230 i 2,8kW na 400V - pytanie czy warto dopłacać za pilarkę na "siłę" do domowego użytku? Czy pilarką 2,0kW spokojnie bedę przecinał deski 3-4cm czy raczej będzie się dusiła? różnica w cenie nie jest wielka ale większy jest problem z zasilaniem - bo kabel 3-fazowy jest już dużo droższy niż zwykły 1 fazowy. Czy taką pilarką 2,0kW będę mógł pociąć drzewo owocowe - np. gałęzie 5-8 cm?


Zapewne potniesz i grubsze rzeczy...ale trzeba się zastanowić ile tego masz(sad owocowy?) a tych desek(stały dostęp do dużej ilości odpadów?) Czy naprawdę warto jest inwestować w coś takiego do ciecia skoro będzie używane sporadycznie teraz, a potem wcale?
Lepiej zakupić sobie dobrą piłę spalinową i mieć coś do cięcia drzewa i do pieca i kominka.

Cały czas myślę że właśnie do tego potrzebujesz takiej piły
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wiesiek6308

> A co myślicie o pilarce stołowej z Castoramy - MACAlister - jest w wersji 2,0kW na 230 i 2,8kW na 400V - pytanie czy warto dopłacać za pilarkę na "siłę" do domowego użytku? Czy pilarką 2,0kW spokojnie bedę przecinał deski 3-4cm czy raczej będzie się dusiła? różnica w cenie nie jest wielka ale większy jest problem z zasilaniem - bo kabel 3-fazowy jest już dużo droższy niż zwykły 1 fazowy. Czy taką pilarką 2,0kW będę mógł pociąć drzewo owocowe - np. gałęzie 5-8 cm?


Pilarka nie będzie się dusiła nawet i przy większej grubości pod warunkiem, że włożysz tam dobra piłę  . Mam taką 2 KW ale piła montowana fabrycznie poszła na złom po pocięciu kilku metrów sklejki.

----------

